# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Unable to open file.  Pivot Table Problem?

## hollies

Not sure this is the right forum but please read this post to the bottom to see why I am putting here.

Using Office 365 and onedrive.


I am getting the message that my .xlsx document is open in another application. Please close it and try again.

The document most definitely is NOT open in any programme or app.  Even trying to open it direct from a reboot gets the same message.

I can open the file online and see that everything is there and looking good.

Now, the reason I am posting here is because I think it is because of a pivot table.

I had two files and wanted to combine them into one so, in the file with the PT, I moved the 3 sheets, one at a time into the other file and then changed the name of one of the sheets because there was already a sheet in the new doc with the same name.

I then carried out some work on the file, on different sheets and then shut it down.

Now I cannot get the file open on my desktop and I think it is because the PT is looking for the links to the sheet in the original file.

Is this a possibility or am I completely off track with this.

If this is the problem, how do I get the PT to link to the sheet in the new file, ie update it's links.

Hope this makes sense.

Thanks for any help.

Rob

----------

